# Testing the Denford 8250: Frequency Response



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Quick test on the Denford 8250.
IASCA cd on repeat on track 28 (Pink Noise) using an RCA to XLR cable into an M-Audio Mobile Pre soundcard.

Setting: Flat
Vol: 10/32










Setting: Flat
Vol: 20/32










Setting: Flat
Vol: 32/32










Setting: Treble +12 (max). Bass 0.
Vol: 15/32










Setting: Treble: 0. Bass +12 (max)
Vol: 15/32











Setting: Treble: -12 (min). Bass -12 (min)
Vol: 15/32










Setting: Treble: +12 (max). Bass +12 (max)
Vol: 15/32










The fall on both end of the spectrum are artifacts from my measurement setup.
This HU is ruler flat.

J.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice. thanks for that, doitor!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah but is it SQ? 

TrueRTA should give you a sound card calibration feature so you can remove the recording apparatus FR contribution from your plots.


----------

